# الحفر في الصخر والخرسانة بدون تفجير- تكنولجيا بسيطة وجديدة



## egyeng (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأفاضل اقدم لكم اليوم معلومة عن تكنولوجيا قد تكون جديدة على البعض وهي بسيطة في نفس الوقت ومفيدة للغاية.

التكنولوجيا هي عبارة عن طريق لتكسير ااصخور والخرسانات وجميع المواد الصلبة بدون طرق التفجير المعتادة التي لها خطورة كبيرة على الأفراد والمنشآت المجاورة وتسبب موجات شبيهه بالموجات الزلزالية

التكنولوحيا الجديد تتم باستخدام مادة كيماوية بتركيب معين لا تسبب اي انفجار أو اصوات او اي شئ من هذا القبيل لكن تعتمر في عملها على نظرية التمدد حيث تتمدد هذه المادة إلى اضعاف اضعاف حجمها بعد إضافة الماء لها حيث تأتي في شكائر

عند الرغبة في حفر منطقة صخرية مثلا يتم عمل ثقوب بها بأعماق معينة وعلى مسافات معينة بألات التخريم المناسبة لطبيعة الأرض المراد تكسيرها، بعد ذلك يتم خلط المادة بالماء وتقليبها ووضعها في الثقوب السابق عملها. خلال مدة معينة تتراوح بين نصف ساعة إلى أربع ساعات نجد أن المنطقة تم تكسيرها إلى قطع صغيرة
يمكن استخدام هذه المادة لجميع انواع التربة الصلبة أو لإزالة الأساسات القديمة سواء خرسانة أو طوب وهي في هذه الحالة آمنة للعمل بها داخل المدن

أرجو أن تكون المعلومة مفيدة لكم
لمزيد من الأسئلة هنا او على ميلي egypteng2005على ياهوو


----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو تزويدنا باسم هذه المداه


----------



## RAWNEK (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااا ع هذه المعلوماااااااااااااااات ونتااااااااااامل المزيد


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن اسم المادة التجارى و كيف و من وين نحصل عليها


----------



## ahmedlutfi (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن اسم المادة التجارى و كيف و من وين نحصل عليها


----------



## دسوقي (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط هل يكن التحكم في السائل من حيث الكميه والاتجاه بعد نزوله للتربه خاصه في الاماكن العمرانيه


----------



## egyeng (8 ديسمبر 2006)

دسوقي قال:


> بارك الله فيك ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط هل يكن التحكم في السائل من حيث الكميه والاتجاه بعد نزوله للتربه خاصه في الاماكن العمرانيه


أخي الفاضل
السلام عليكم
الحفر يتم في الصخر والمواد الصلبة وهي غالبا غير منفذة للسائل
الأهم من ذلك ان هذه المادة تكون في صورة عجينة وليست سائلة لذا فلا خوف من ذلك
ولإذا كان عندك مشورع مطلوب فيه حفر بكميات كبية ممكن اقوم بعمله لك
ارجو مراسلتي
egypteng2005 على ياهو


----------



## علاء الهدي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

نرجو مزيدا من المعلومات
وشكراً


----------



## محمد السيد يوسف (19 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن اسم الماده من فضلك


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (19 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو تزويدنا باسم هذه المداه


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (19 أكتوبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء
ربنا اغفر ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب​


----------



## محمد شاكر لدليمي (20 أكتوبر 2007)

هل تتاثر المواد المفتته بهذه الطريقة فتفقد بعض خواصها والقصد هل يمكن استخدام هذه المادة في المقالع او المحاجر


----------



## الراموز (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا على المعلومة
اذكر انني سمعت عن تلك الماده وطريقة عملها ولكن لم اعرف اسمها
نرجو ان تزودنا باسمها ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## باسم مرزوق (20 أكتوبر 2007)

_برجاء تعريفنا باسم هذه المادة :31: _
_وهل هى متوفرة فى مصر:31: _
_ووفقك الله:31: _


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا على المعلومة


----------



## الاكيابى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

المادة ياجماعة اعتقد واللة اعلم ممكن تكون active shale لان انا مهندس جيولوجى ومعلوماتى بتقولان الشيل النشط بيتمدد عند مخالطتة للماء وينتفش بسرعة ويكون صلب جدا جدا


----------



## وائل مهدلي (27 مارس 2008)

ممكن اسم الماده وهل ممكن استخدمه في المحاجر وهل هيه فعاله وتكلفتها


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## عايش حلا (28 مارس 2008)

يا اخي جزاك الله خير على المعلومة ولكنها عديمة الفائدة اذا لم تزودنا باسمها


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (29 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وفي انتظار باقي مجهوداتك


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم ولكن للحاطة هذة الطريقة مستعمله وبكثرة فى دول الخليج حيث ان هذة المادة يتذايد حجمها بعد أن توضع فى الثقب وتقوم بالتمدد الجانبى فقط محدثة كسر فى الصخرة


----------



## رسول الفهد (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عايش حلا (11 يونيو 2008)

شووووووووووووووو اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسم المممممممممممممممممممممممادة


----------



## محمود الانشائى (12 يونيو 2008)

باسم مرزوق قال:


> _برجاء تعريفنا باسم هذه المادة :31: _
> _وهل هى متوفرة فى مصر:31: _
> _ووفقك الله:31: _


 


ياريت يجاوبك


----------



## الحروب (15 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المعلومه 
بس أحب أن أوضح بعض الأمور
1- تكلفة التفتيت باماده أضعاف أضعاف التكلفه بالتفجير
2- تحاج بعد عملية التفتيت تكسير بالحفارات حيث التفتيت يقوم بعمل شروخ فى الصخر
3- بعد التكسير بالحفارات يم إزاحة الصخور بواسطة البلدوزرات فى حين أن التفجير بواسطة المتفجرات يزيح نسبه من الصخور


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (15 يونيو 2008)

:30:
thank you


----------



## ahmedlutfi (6 أبريل 2009)

ليش هيك بتعمل ماتجاوب؟


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم​اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم , ونامل منك اضافة موضوع جديد 
يحتوي على تعريف بهذه الماد وخصائصها وطرق استخدامها
مع تمنياتي لك وللجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح...​


----------



## حسام يونس (8 أبريل 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء
ربنا اغفر ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب


نرجوا المزيد من التوضيح اسم الماده وهل المواد الناتجه عن التفتيت يمكن استخدامها مرة اخري 
وكيفيه تاثير الماده هذه علي الصخور 

تحياتي


----------

